# Random



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

Title explain's most, Just write anything.. From what you ate for breakfast.. or what shampoo you use. 

An easy way to gain point's. 

And for those competative posters..

Let the posting begin...


----------



## BSAR (Sep 6, 2008)

Great idea!! Haha. OMG I Can't wait until I get the piano!! I am totally syked!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2008)

_*1.I am sick of asking mum to take Dippy to the vet to get him neutered - this morning I found that the wooden walls of his cage are sodden with pee :shock: I think it's because fluffball's next to him so today Fluffball is moving into the indoor cage in the summer house!

2.I am very excited about getting a new bunny!*_


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I was 10 years younger.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

Babii just woke me up..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I didn't have the flu!! :cry1:

I am also really craving a sausage sandwich for some reason.... I need to send Steve out to get some I think.... onder:

My house is messy and it's bothering me

Snowy wont cuddle with me! 

There's nothing decent on TV on a Saturday afternoon!:grumpy:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a Buffalo Sandwitch from montana's :biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 6, 2008)

I am soo tired right now. I wasn't in bed until almost 1am, and my dh got up to go to drill at 5:45, which woke up my youngest son, who decided that was the perfect time to PLAY! So I am on my second cup of coffee, and my eyes are about half open at this point... :caffeine


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

My dog is being supprisingly calm , hes laying with a bone


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2008)

Why has it been raining for like a week non stop?

It's really strange and scary :?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Why has it been raining for like a week non stop?
> 
> It's really strange and scary :?


Ever heard of the expression , 'god's taking a shower' Well he reeeealllyy wants to be clean. Just watch them soap suds..


----------



## EileenH (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I would stop having hot flashes.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm starving...I should make dinner.
Alaska (my foster kitty) got adopted today!
My new three foster rats are totally adorable.
I need to clean and organize sometime this weekend.
I wish I had more money, for some reason I have a list of things I need to buy.
I want to move away from Arizona....soooo boring here.


Uhhh...I have tons of things on my mind all the time. I am always thinking and worrying .


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2008)

Im in the middle of doing laundry... -.-

Wait no..

begining.

I just put it in..

and it's soo lovely i live in an apartment so ihave to go downstairs to do laundry..so everyone can see my undies :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

*I'M REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE!!!!!!!!! *:grumpy: And it's making me REALLY MAD!!!!!!

AND I just got a call from my parents who are coming round, like NOW to re-seal our bath for us, and me or Steve haven't had showers yet.... 

Cue this smiley:

anic:anic:


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

I should be doing my homework that is in for tomorrow :?


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

Never mind I have done it now :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 3 and a half page essay due tomorrow...

I dint start yet.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread is a good idea, for those little random things you want to say, but that aren't worth starting an entire thread over 

Steve woke up at 11am this morning, the bunnies are normally fed at about 9.30-10 on weekends. The first thing he did when he opened his eyes was to look at me and say 'angry bunnies' :shock: << with that look on his face...

The way he said it so deadpan just cracked me up! I laugh at the silliest things...


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> This thread is a good idea, for those little random things you want to say, but that aren't worth starting an entire thread over



Yeah definetly!

I've found this really great website called  Furry Paws  its really good its where you make dogs and its like real life but without the mess and real money! You get a job and get paid every sunday and have to get your dogs vaccinated and check at the vet! It's really cool!

If anyone does make an account search for me I'm called MissBunneh


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought I'd got over my horrific fear of lobsters but judging by the way I just reacted when a live one just appeared on the TV screen, perhaps not! :shock:


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm always tired -- think something is wrong with me? Is it just age, hormones, lack of interest, ect.?

I'm also sick of cleaning stuff that never stays clean!!!!:XWhy isn't one time enough to keep stuff clean? Like dishes, the floor, cages, the back yard (I have a dog), the bathroom,... One time in my life-time is enough!!!!

I want some one to make me laugh... 

I want to meet new people with different interests.

I want a best friend to talk with again (mine live out of town or are dead)

I want a cuddly bunny again (could take the place of best friend if need be)

Most of all, I want to live alone (without another person to mess stuff up that I just cleaned) so I have the chance to breathe and organize ALL BY MYSELF!!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

My room is a mess, I don't want to go to school tomorrow and I don't know whether to eat pizza tonight or be healthy and have salmon and new potatoes.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I'm always tired -- think something is wrong with me? Is it just age, hormones, lack of interest, ect.?
> 
> I'm also sick of cleaning stuff that never stays clean!!!!:XWhy isn't one time enough to keep stuff clean? Like dishes, the floor, cages, the back yard (I have a dog), the bathroom,... One time in my life-time is enough!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear poor you I always think somethings wrong with me I always have tummy ache or headache or feel wierd. Mum just says its probably just hormones. GRR I HATE THOSE STUPID HORMONES :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

*and*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> My room is a mess, I don't want to go to school tomorrow and I don't know whether to eat pizza tonight or be healthy and have salmon and new potatoes.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



I think salmon and new potatoes sounds yummy!

And my sister has just bagged the first and last apple juice whcih I wanted and wont even share it with me :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

Well if Becca will be the good side, I'll be the bad side.... 

Eat the pizza! :devil


I can't decide if I'm actually hungry or not. If I am I know I can't be bothered to move and make something!

Oh, and I'm STILL sick. My glands have been swollen for a week now, and whilst the temperature and acheyness isn't as bad, my head feels soooo stuffed up with rubbish that it might just explode! I'm getting bored of Lemsip, and now I'm on Sudafed..... :X


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

I just put the pizza in the oven before I read this!

I'm banging my head against a brick wall trying to figure out what to get my friend for his 18th. I already had something planned, but it may not work out, and now I've bigged it up so I need to come up with something else as good. Also last year I got him a really good present so I have to excel myself this year!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I really want to buy some autumn clothes...... I hate being broke!!! 

I want this coat:

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap..._category_rn=51545&productId=870747&langId=-1

Or this one:

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap..._category_rn=51545&productId=783116&langId=-1


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

I like that black one. I think you could get away with more.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I like that black one. I think you could get away with more.


Get away with more? How do you mean? :?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

I think she means it will go with more. I agree.

However.. jeez.. give that coat a belt! I wouldn't wear it without a belt... its a bit frumpy shaped. Otherwise I love it. I need to get a new winter coat... my last years one was GREEN. It was lovely but I did look a bit like a Christmas tree.

I think this year I might get that 'Oatmeal Funnel Coat' on the first page. Last year I got my coat from DP's and it lasted really well, only the buttons got a bit loose but they are easy to sew back on and I was using them everyday.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

Aaah that does make sense, I understand now!

I had a coat that sort of style last year that had a belt, and I didn't like it...

I also like this one, but not sure it it'll be thick enough (saw it in the shops the other week)

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap..._category_rn=51545&productId=743410&langId=-1


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it depends what you wear with it. I wear my coat everywhere, but especially on the 20 minute walk to school, and I often get too hot, even in December. Only on the really really cold days do I find it the right thickness. It depends how warm you get (I overheat and I love cooler weather because otherwise I arrive everywhere dripping in sweat). If you wear alot of jumpers too with your outfits you might want to go for something thinner. 

I CAN'T WAIT FOR WINTER! YAYAYAYAYAYAY! I love winter!

I'm picking out my winter boots and I can't decide what I want! The ones I am looking at are on this site. Can't give the direct links because its a flash, but in Ladies Boots > Casual I like:


Mayhem Ray brown 
Newly Made brown
Orinoco Sky (but they only come in Brown at the mo)
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

Aah I love all those boots! I think I like Mayhem Ray the best...

Boots are a problem for me- they never seem to fit my legs.... :X

I usually order mine from here:

 Duo Boots 

But they haven't really got anything they like this year


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

My Mum has Duo Boots too! They are lovely! I'm kinda lucky that I still need wide legs in most tight fitting boots (and Clarks do do some wide fit boots), but in Duo I come up as their smallest size. Duo boots are expensive.. but they are gorgeous. My Mum has three pairs. She even went to the Duo boot shop in Bath to buy a pair, its about 4 hours away!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

Black has away of matching more clothes. While the oatmeal may not match as much.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

Well and truly :threadhijacked:

Aaaah, see the Duo Boots shop in Bath is about 1/2 an hour away from me... MUAHAHAHAHA! I've never bought from there though, I normally order them online. Does your mum know there's a shop in London now? I think it's on Saville Row...

I take it back, I found some I like! 

 Bern 

Fran, what size is the wide-leg fitting in Clarks? I really like the Newly Wed ones!

And Ali, yeah you're right... I think I'm leaning more towards the oatmeal one though- I normally only wear black trousers/jeans or dark coloured jeans, so I think they'll match... Either that or the navy one....

Now I just gotta wait for my redundancy to spend it all :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh I love those Duos!

Not all Clarks boots come in wide fitting. Ii'm not sure Newly Wed do but I tried them on (they are the only long boots we have in so far) and they seem OK, I think its because of the style, they are a bit more roomy. I don't know what the exact width is. It varies from style to style. You'd probably have to go try, we should have more in soon and hopefully everything should be in stores by at least October. Those Newly Wed ones come in an ankle boot too, called 'Newly Made'. We only have it in in black a grey, I don't know if it will come in in brown. Its got the same sole shape as my new shoes 'Henderson Fizz' from Clarks and they are really comfy.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

According to the website, Newly Wed are the ankle boots? They're the ones I like! I quite like them in grey as well.... I wouldn't buy black boots normally just because I wear black jeans....

Ohhh I want some money!!! :X


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry I'm getting all confused. Newly Wed are the short boots. Newly Made are the same ones but longer. Those are the ones I want and tried.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I think when I have the money I may just have to splash out and buy the Newly Wed boots, and the Duo Boots I wanted as welll.... :biggrin2:

*feels arm twisting behind back*


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

If you lived near me I'd give you 33% off... Or I could buy them and you pay me, but I think postage would cost just as much as you would get off...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

A third off Â£59.99 is like, Â£20, that's quite a lot! How much would shipping be I wonder? I'd have to try em on in a shop first to make sure they fit etc, and wait til I get some money, but if you could do that it'd be great! Dont worry if you can't though... 

Edited for being too over-excited lol... :embarrassed:


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm always tired -- think something is wrong with me? Is it just age, hormones, lack of interest, ect.?
> ...



Yeah....Stupid hormones!!!!!!:grumpy:Can never have more than one week of getting things done. The other three weeks is spent in a brain-fog and never knowing what to do with myself because I can't focus long enough to have a clear thought.

Whoopie for one week of thinking and doing with clarity!!!!

myheart


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just finished my essay


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 7, 2008)

I need to get upand clean...

I need a shower...

I love how he looks when he's reading a computer screen

What the heck was all that last night, and better yet, where did it come from?

Yeah.. you know those Harrington's are peeved, and I LOVE IT

Could he be? How long does it take to get results back?

I wish the cat would stop sleeping in my clothes.

I wish Blake would stop with the texting..

I hope I don't turn into a bridezilla.

I still need a shower.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I wish Blake would stop with the texting..



That probably, most likly..won't happen 

Us teens... Live on texting. It's a way we talk to our friends, without actually talking to them.. more descrete. we dont need parents knowing about the recent gossip. .


----------



## EileenH (Sep 7, 2008)

"I HATE THOSE STUPID HORMONES "



Which goes back to my "I wish I would stop having hot flashes" request. *sigh*


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2008)

*EileenH wrote: *


> "I HATE THOSE STUPID HORMONES "
> 
> 
> 
> Which goes back to my "I wish I would stop having hot flashes" request. *sigh*



Yeah, I'm still waiting for that bit o' fun to start...

Wish I could send you a cold-pack or something...:?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> A third off Â£59.99 is like, Â£20, that's quite a lot! How much would shipping be I wonder? I'd have to try em on in a shop first to make sure they fit etc, and wait til I get some money, but if you could do that it'd be great! Dont worry if you can't though...
> 
> Edited for being too over-excited lol... :embarrassed:


I'll try to find a similar pair of shoes in the box and weigh them for you, obviously can't buy them and take them home. I can put them buy for you until you get cash (if we have them in stock!) Then I'll buy them, weigh them, and you can pay me on PayPal?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

OK Jen, what I did was weigh out a pair of shoes I have, they have exactly the same sole as the boots (they are in the same 'line'). I put them in a box, along with another pair of light pumps I have, I figure that should make up the weight enough to be similar to the boots... put them in a box, they weighed up at 1033g. Round that up for the bigger size of the box, tape, paper and packaging etc...makes them about 1060? On Royal Mail pricefinder that comes up as Â£4.30 First Class, Â£5.02 recorded delivery... thats pretty good!

What I could do (my last post confused you yeah?) is find out what size you are (if they fit)! I'll put them in staff hold until you can afford them (you get your rendundency payout today don't you?!) Then If you pay me for the boots which would be about Â£40. I'll buy them, bring them home, weigh them, let you know the price of the postage, you pay that (on PayPal?) and I post them! Sound good? I might be able to just pay it all outright and then you pay me the total amount at the end but I don't know how much money I will have in my bank in a week or so...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 8, 2008)

Speaking of boots mine have become all scuffed and have no heel and theyre like sooden as its been raining for like a week and its horrible!!!

And my brothers car stalled on the train tracks and got hit by a train,his new car got totalled hes shattered his arm his ankle and has a collapsed........lung? and his best friend is in an stable/unstable condition in a drug induced coma in the ICU. And me and my mum just had a HUGE argument so now im not happy at all and i'm scared?? to visit him. And im angry at him cause I told him this would happen but he assured me nope, but you put a 17yr+New Nissan UNINSURED skyline car together and whaddya know happens!:rant:

And to top it off i have 9 pages of maths homewok to do but cnt be bothered/focused to do it.


----------



## Becca (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm off school ill today :?


----------



## Illusion (Sep 8, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I'm always tired -- think something is wrong with me? Is it just age, hormones, lack of interest, ect.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean! I have friends, but not a best friend, and the friends I do have are guys. Although I don't see me getting rid of 3 kids and Hubby anytime soon.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

I have to walk down to the post office now with what feels like a million packages to post from eBay, although its totally worth it! I thought I made Â£30 because I estimated all the postage prices, turns out I overestimated on most of them so I've actually made more like Â£38! Yay!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 8, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Â£38! Yay!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



Woohoo Fran's Â£38 richer woop woop go fran go fran

:bunnydance::woohoo


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

They're all posted!

Plus on my journeys I went to Sainsburys and bought two 'living salad' herbs - Thyme and Mint - which I have put in some pretty pots we had for our kitchen. They were only Â£1 each for the plants!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 8, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> OK Jen, what I did was weigh out a pair of shoes I have, they have exactly the same sole as the boots (they are in the same 'line'). I put them in a box, along with another pair of light pumps I have, I figure that should make up the weight enough to be similar to the boots... put them in a box, they weighed up at 1033g. Round that up for the bigger size of the box, tape, paper and packaging etc...makes them about 1060? On Royal Mail pricefinder that comes up as Â£4.30 First Class, Â£5.02 recorded delivery... thats pretty good!
> 
> What I could do (my last post confused you yeah?) is find out what size you are (if they fit)! I'll put them in staff hold until you can afford them (you get your rendundency payout today don't you?!) Then If you pay me for the boots which would be about Â£40. I'll buy them, bring them home, weigh them, let you know the price of the postage, you pay that (on PayPal?) and I post them! Sound good? I might be able to just pay it all outright and then you pay me the total amount at the end but I don't know how much money I will have in my bank in a week or so...
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


:bow:bow:bow:bow

Fran you are a total star!! Thanks so much for offering! I should be able to get to a Clarks either this evening or tomorrow to try them on, and see if they fit (I think I'm a size 8 but it varies in shop to shop... stupid big feet!) and let you know! I am OFFICIALLY REDUNDANT TODAY!! But I get my payout on 25th September, but hopefully I could convince Steve to lend me in the meantime, which would be much sooner, and I can just pay him back then. PayPal is fine by me! And of course I would send you the money first, I know what its like having a very lightweight bank account lol!

Oooh I'm excited now by the prospect of new boots!!!! :biggrin2:

Edit: too many 'now's!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 8, 2008)

On another random note- my mum bought me loads of vest tops for my holiday today. It seem strange buying summer clothes now that it's getting to autumn, but I guess they'll last.

She also got me a new shower curtain- it's blue with a map of the world on it! So cool! I'll never be bored in the shower again lol! 

I really, really want to get my hair cut.... :X 

Steve is rude and has only text me once all day today!! :grumpy:


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate working with dogs who have gas. No matter what, they always seem to let them fly when I am working on their backends. It is just rude and unfair!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL myheart!! :shock:

Fran, I went to Clarks, and they didn't have the boots in my size! :X There's another one nearby though that's fairly big, so I'll try there maybe tomorrow if I can. I really like them in real life though! 

We picked up our holiday tickets this evening! We go in 2 weeks tomorrow, to Kefalonia, for a whole week. YAAAAY! 

Steve hates the shower curtain! I was so proud of it saying 'we've got the whole world in our bathroom!' and he just said it looks like a big hideous blue mess :grumpy: MEN!

I thought I was feeling better today, but after a short trip out this evening I've gone all shivery, feverish and achey again.... Got a doctor's appointment tomorrow though, although I'm convinced they'll just tell me I have flu and to die quietly!


----------



## Illusion (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol, Pika is like that, he'll run you out of the room.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2008)

Im about to go inthe shower, I installed (yes is said ME) a shower soap dispenser and im going to try it.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok...I wear size eight clothe's...and why is it always the way that when i see a nice dress the small sizes are gone!...not fair!!...all i wanted yesterday was this very nice dress that i spotted but they had none in my size ugh!!



Go away mr postman!!..only stop if you bring me something good lol.....hehe the postman is just doing his round's now....he's good looking too 



Thank goodness it's spring here now...no more soggy grass,no more slip sliding!



And i cannot wait to get my new laptop in a few weeks...i'm sick and tired of the computer that i'm using now...it need's to go....somewhere other than my home!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I the only nosey one and read what others have written ?


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Ok...I wear size eight clothe's...and why is it always the way that when i see a nice dress the small sizes are gone!...not fair!!...all i wanted yesterday was this very nice dress that i spotted but they had none in my size ugh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup I know the size thing.... Sorry to say thatsome women in the U.S. is not a size 2 or 13... Clue to those who order sizes... order the most prevalent size for your area!



Good looking postman....Did I ever tell you that I tried to help a guy find the right cable for his computer a few weeks ago? The guy looked just like Brendon Frasier (sp?), the star of the movie The Mummy _Could we have clean-up on aisle four, please!!!! _So I think I might remain working there until he shows up again :biggrin2:



Spring....? Just starting fall here :?



Congrats on the laptop!!!Loads o' fun to be able to sit on the bed and be on-line!!!



:dude:-- Just wanted to use this smiley because I can....!!! Oh and this little guy too... anic: (cracks me up every time I see him)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

Today I was jinxed by a huge spider....literally. I went to feed my yearlings (as in sheep yearlings ) and there was a huge spider in it's web on the underside of the saddle rack in the feed/tack room. I have arachnophobia, and I could sense the spider was on his web from my position on the outside of the feed/tack room :shock:and lo and behold he was there....I took two feed buckets & tried to squish him (sorry spider lovers :?) but I just couldn't squash him...he crawled up to the underside of the saddle rack and I still tried squashing him...no luck. He fell into the hay bale (For the goats, luckily, not my hay bale) and I searched for him....to no avail. I had to keep my eyes on him, so I backed my way over to the grain & hay bale for the sheep, got it situated, fed them, came back tossed the hay box in the shed, locked the door and bolted for my house!! (The yearlings are kept at my neighbors place ) 

I was cleaning my buck, Magic's, cage and a little bug flew up my nose! :expressionlessYucky! That was the second bad thing...haha. 

As if it couldn't get worse -knocks on wood- I was filling up the water tub and the nozzle got pointed up and ended up soaking me and parts of the rabbitry :headsmack

Yah that was pretty much my day....plus I didn't feel good, luckily the medicine I took kicked right in :woohooand it's 8:00 now, I still have to eat dinner and practice my dance :help....and then be in bed by at least 9:30...cuz i stayed up too late last night...:zzzzz



What a day...

Emily


----------



## cheryl (Sep 9, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Yup I know the size thing.... Sorry to say thatsome women in the U.S. is not a size 2 or 13... Clue to those who order sizes... order the most prevalent size for your area!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it's finally spring here and i just love this weather...i love how the flower's look so pretty dancing in the sunlight...i just love everything about spring time and so do the bunnies 



Ohhh a Brendan Frasier look a like...now that is worth hanging around for...mmm he's spunky 



Oh yes i just cannot wait to get my laptop...so when it's winter i won't have to be at the computer with a blanket wrapped around me,i can sit in my nice comfy bedor sit in the lounge room with the heater on...now i'm just figuring out what brand of laptop to get..a Vaio maybe....decisions...decision's :?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so frustrated because I need to update my sims 2 blog, add tons and tons of pics to photobucket and update the bunnies blogs on here. I am so busy!! Especially since school started and since me and Emily have started spending everyday with the animals. Ugghh!!:sigh:What will I do? I dont want to do the picture stuff cuz it takes a long time. I suppose I could do some though.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 9, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Speaking of boots mine have become all scuffed and have no heel and theyre like sooden as its been raining for like a week and its horrible!!!
> 
> And my brothers car stalled on the train tracks and got hit by a train,his new car got totalled hes shattered his arm his ankle and has a collapsed........lung? and his best friend is in an stable/unstable condition in a drug induced coma in the ICU. And me and my mum just had a HUGE argument so now im not happy at all and i'm scared?? to visit him. And im angry at him cause I told him this would happen but he assured me nope, but you put a 17yr+New Nissan UNINSURED skyline car together and whaddya know happens!:rant:
> 
> And to top it off i have 9 pages of maths homewok to do but cnt be bothered/focused to do it.



Oh PepnFluff I am so sorry to hear about your brother, his friend and the fight with your Mom! It sounds so horrible! How are things going right now? That must have been so scary for your brother's car to stall on the train tracks. That is one of my worse nightmares. That is natural to be scared. I would be too. 

How did the homework turn out?


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks ILTEC We were all told that Stephen the boy in ICU was going to die last night so my brother is in a TERRIBLE mental state but the next morning he was still alive and hopefully he will pull through but no-one knows...And the thing that peeves me off the most is the :soapboxmedia theyve been coming up with stuff like how he was trying to race the train and purposely didnt move I mean what the :soapboxbringing in alcohol, drugs etc but he didnt drink or do any of that stuffcoz he had a new car!!! 

And sadly I didnt get my homework done as the phone was ringing every 5min literally!:rant:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 9, 2008)

Pepnfluff, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's accident! That must have been terrifying! I'm hoping that the boy pulls through ok and that your brother recovers quickly.... :hug:

I've had a horrible morning at the doctors, blood tests, a very painful procedure, and my doctor thinks I have Glandular Fever... :cry1:I don't want Glandular Fever! It doesn't sound nice!

I'm freezing right now, but I know that if I put a blanket over me, I will boil up, and I can't decide which is worse... My feet are really cold though, but I don't think I have the energy to go and get socks from upstairs 

I'm listening to Bryan Adams yet again 

It's been raining non-stop all day.... I swear the sky can't have any more rain left by now! :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 9, 2008)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> It's been raining non-stop all day.... *I swear the sky can't have any more rain left by now!* :shock:



But it does, dosent it!! :grumpy: Its the south-westers! Cheeky people keep passing there rain to us :X lolol  I was just out with the hawks, put Todd on the garden started cleaning them out and it started bucketing it down with rain...AGAIN. I just had to bring Todd in and blow dry his tail feathers. Now I have to wait for half an hour until I can put him back outside because of the temp. difference...:X

Oh and...I hope there isnt a blackhole from the idiot trying to blow up the universe grr.lol.


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm scared about the black hole thing too :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd forgotten that glandular fever is called mono in the US! 

I have laundry coming out my ears, but I'm trying to stay on top of it. It annoys me that more laundry will always pile up after you've done the last load....

I feel so sleepy!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 9, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *I'M REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE!!!!!!!!! *:grumpy: And it's making me REALLY MAD!!!!!!
> 
> AND I just got a call from my parents who are coming round, like NOW to re-seal our bath for us, and me or Steve haven't had showers yet....
> 
> ...


Have you showered YET?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 9, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I need to get upand clean...
> 
> I need a shower...
> 
> ...


Have YOU showered YET?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL! I've had about 3 showers since then..... :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually do not know what I'm gonna do without Nibbles 

I'm too sad to do anything. There have been so many memories with that bunny. I don't wanna lose anything.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 11, 2008)

PepNFluff, how's the situation with your brother and his friend, Stephen? Is Stephen getting better? 

Does your bro remember how they were hit by the train? 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so bored. I can't find the awesome site I am looking for. Grr!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 12, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* wrote: *


> PepNFluff, how's the situation with your brother and his friend, Stephen? Is Stephen getting better?
> 
> Does your bro remember how they were hit by the train?
> 
> Emily


 

Hes still in an drug induced coma but his heart rate rises at the sound of his mum talking and his daughter crying and hes now nearly breathing on his own with only a tube down his throat which is all very good

Yea this is what happened now that hes talked about it, his car bellied up on the track and stalled then it wouldnt go back intogear, and Boom the crossing has no lights bells etc and has had crashes and deaths on it before but the councils to stingy to upgrade it, theyd rather close it than upgrade making people have to go about an extra 15km to get home and complete a HUGE loop!

http://www.stuff.co.nz/marlboroughexpress/4690357a6008.html

Thanks for your concern


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel ill

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 13, 2008)

i hate the book i have to read for class thingy "seal boy" god!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 13, 2008)

I just finished making a dress... yay! But I'm trying to take some photos for BurdaStyle and its really difficult on my own! 

Also my Mum comes home from a 2 week holiday on Monday, and I'm working tomorrow, so I have the rest of the day to tidy up the house!

Ahhh!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## myheart (Sep 13, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> i hate the book i have to read for class thingy "seal boy" god!



I have never heard of this book. Who wrote it? Is it really that bad? Don't worry, if the entire class has to read it, they are all complaining just as much as you are. 

I had to read a book in high school that I thought I hated because it was a war story. Didn't care much for it at first because of all of the flashbacks and flash-forwards, I had a hard time following it. It was not until the end that I understood the ramification of the story... The book was, Johnny got his gun. A book that I will always remember because it was such a powerful story. I am so glad the teacher _made me_ read it. 

Open your mind to the new experiences. Books are worlds waiting to be explored and expanded.

myheart

p.s. What have other forum member read lately? Any genre you don't normally go for?


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to a wedding reception tonight!!!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm under strict instructions not to leave the sofa! :shock:

It's freezing in my house today despite being really warm outside...

Steve's going to try and make me some soup for tea.... Oh no!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 13, 2008)

BSAR wrote:


> I can't find the awesome site I am looking for.



Its called www.rabbitsonline.net  hehe

Random things lately...

My mind is saying "damnit , not fair, damnit, notfair" my heart is saying "damnit, I miss the GuineaPigs  "

I'm thinking I should go put my hawk away, its dark-ish outside and he is still on a dog-run perch but he is still flying about :shock:

I should move CJ into his new cage. Poor thing has been stuck in a little cage for 2 days without out-time because I have been so -censored- busy. I will probably wait until tomorrow now though because he is sleeping, totally bunny flopped on the sofa next to me 
:inlove:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 13, 2008)

My Mum is on holiday and comes home Monday and I haven't tidied the house AT ALL! I've started the living room but I haven't got far!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2008)

Im SOOOO tired.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 13, 2008)

My throat is aaaaaagony!! :X

Steve went and got my stuff today so hopefully I can do my photo contest 'photoshoot' tomorrow- sooo excited! 

X Factor is brilliant this week!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 13, 2008)

myheart wrote:


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i hate the book i have to read for class thingy "seal boy" god!
> ...



Its by Ken Catran
and its about like old days about whaling and stuff Emmet is like a posh gentleman boy and he got mugged by "skallywags" and etc then he got on a whaling ship and they wanna kill him bcuz they get reward by his granparent its like 500.000$ reward if found or information about his dead body etc so yea.

and its not the whole class its outr reading group i actually dnt mind reading but books that i like.


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> myheart wrote:
> 
> 
> > *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> ...



Ummm....yeah....see what you mean.... Look at the bright side...it could have been some 500-600 pages long. I just looked it up on Amazon--it would be an import if I wanted to read it and it is currently unavailable. So there were no excerpts from it that I could read. 

Now that I have so much time to read (one four hundred page book/week) I have so many that novels that I want to catch up on, Oliver Twist being one of them. I think it makes a difference if issues (racial, political, gender, economical, ect.) have been discussed prior to reading a book. Knowing the history or background of time, place, and society make a story much more easy to read and understand. Try looking at the story from that perspective, than a stupid guy-story. It will be easier to discuss, or write about when you know the history and society of that time period.

Just a thought that might help you get through it without so much pain...LOL

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'd forgotten that glandular fever is called mono in the US!
> 
> I have laundry coming out my ears, but I'm trying to stay on top of it. It annoys me that more laundry will always pile up after you've done the last load....
> 
> I feel so sleepy!




As I said I have had it before. Please becareful it can be really really bad. If you think you are feeling better let it slowly happen. Don't force yourself to move and be about. It can cause a relapse. Please Please take it easy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 14, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'd forgotten that glandular fever is called mono in the US!
> ...


Thank you :hug1I wasn't very good at resting at first, but rest assured (no pun intended LOL!) that I am laid up on the sofa, laptop balanced on my stomach, not moving! I actually don't think I could today, even if I wanted to. My head is literally about to explode and my throat is so small now! I sound like I'm snoring even though I'm awake!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


It is horrible! I had never been ill till I got it. Ever since than I am a walking bug. :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 14, 2008)

Ugh! Well, at least that can't change... I always seem to catch any bug that's going!:?

More random: my stupid shower head holder just broke, JUST as I got in the shower. I had to hold it over my head the whole time, which made for a very achey arm. Not the warm comforting shower I had in mind! :X


----------



## BSAR (Sep 14, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> BSAR wrote:
> 
> 
> > I can't find the awesome site I am looking for.
> ...




Haha!! Thats a good one!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

I keep feeling so ill - my antibiotics don't seem to be working - last night i actually thought I was dying 

Helllpppp me


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha my best friend has read the book and so she knows i hate reading books that i dnt want to, so she just told me the whole story so now i can pretend i've read it muahahaha lol.

Thanks i'll read it online ( the summary lol ) just incase lol.

Thank you 
Prisca inkbouce:


myheart wrote:


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > myheart wrote:
> ...


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

LOL Good plan Prisca!


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2008)

.....orrrr....you could have a friend tell you about the entire story..... Cliff's Notes could also be handy....(you didn't hear that from me)

myheart


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 15, 2008)

Argghh homework due in 9 hrs and i hvnt dun a sIngle thing.

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Argghh homework due in 9 hrs and i hvnt dun a sIngle thing.
> 
> Prisca inkbouce:



If you go to work for me all of this week, I will do your homework....(what math are you in?)

myheart


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know what to get my best friend for his 18th.... I got him Stardust on DVD but I wanted to get him a subscription to his favourite magazine but I'm not sure how to go about it.... argh.. annoying!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 2 DT homeworks to do sciene homework, art and history :?
And guess what I;'m doing!!!
ON RO!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 15, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I have 2 DT homeworks to do sciene homework, art and history :?
> And guess what I;'m doing!!!
> ON RO!!!


I have 8 books to read, a third of my DT courswork to complete, an english draft to work on and a million photos to take BY WEDNESDAY! And guess what I'm doing?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

Get to work young ladies. :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

Fran, you can normally order the subscription online, and just put his address in, or you can sometimes buy those vouchers in supermarkets that give you a subscription I think?

My mum is great. She came round and made a really nice beef stew that's in the oven as we speak so that I don't have to cook tonight and I can hopefully eat something nutritous. It smells so nice! 

I've watched more of the news today than I have in months!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

Random:

I hate most people.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 15, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Fran, you can normally order the subscription online, and just put his address in, or you can sometimes buy those vouchers in supermarkets that give you a subscription I think?


I can't find it in any of the shop voucher things (its a 'specialist' magazine) and I don't want to order it and it arrive to my house, I want it to be delivered to him, so I've made up a 'voucher' from me saying I will pay for it, and then I can sort it out once he arrives, and then I'll buy it on his birthday or like a day before so it doesn't arrive before he knows about it!

I still might see if I can find anything else. I wanted to make a big scrapbook with all the things from our lives (seeing as he is 18 and we've been friends since we were 2), and I might get him a personalised notebook I've seen online (he wants to be a writer). I've already bought him Stardust on Amazon as he always comes round my house and watches it because I won't let him borrow it.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww bless- it sounds like he's getting some great presents then! 


Penny: :highfive: I agree!


More random: I'm worrying now about whether our landlords will mind if we just go ahead and fix the shower ourselves, rather than waiting for them to do it. I guess it was me that broke it, although unintentionally... :dunno Plus it's a right pain in the bum to have to hold it over your head and I don't want to have to do that for any longer than absolutey necessary!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Random:
> 
> I hate most people.


DITTO! :grumpy:*mutters something about stupid people*


----------



## Becca (Sep 15, 2008)

I've done my first bit of my DT homework and I just wish I could feel better - i felt sick all day today its not fair why do i have to be ill - The antibiotics haven't worked and I've only got one day left on them. I don't mind having a sore throat I can deal with that but feeling sick all day is just horrid. 

I'm sorry for ranting when I know other people out there have much worse illnesses than me but being at school and feeling sick not knowing if your going to be sick is a horrible feeling. And I have a constant sad feeling. Its horrible.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 15, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I've done my first bit of my DT homework and I just wish I could feel better - i felt sick all day today its not fair why do i have to be ill - The antibiotics haven't worked and I've only got one day left on them. I don't mind having a sore throat I can deal with that but feeling sick all day is just horrid.
> 
> I'm sorry for ranting when I know other people out there have much worse illnesses than me but being at school and feeling sick not knowing if your going to be sick is a horrible feeling. And I have a constant sad feeling. Its horrible.



Oh Becca you gotta take care of yourself. What kind of sickness do you have? It may be possible that because of you are emotionally grieving (which is natural and healthy) that your immune system may have lowered enough to get sick. I hope you feel better. Please drink lots and lots of fluids. Stay away from pop/soft drinks. Also, get lots of sleep. If you need to get off the computer to get rest do it! Get your Mom to turn off the computer if you need someone to do it for you. 

I was going to make a suggestion that you make a scrapbook (a paper one, not on computer) for your lost bunny. That way you can always have things to remember him by. Put in pictures, different borders, maybe you can use hay as some of the borders? Things like that. Let me know what you think. You can get a book to use as a scrapbook at a craft store.

Shannon


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Random:
> 
> I hate most people.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Random:
> ...



Voodoo dolls might work.... Ali and I have thought about it for various members of my outlaws.......


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 16, 2008)

Homework turned out okay i did it in the morning st school.... and i copied of a friend :biggrin2: 

HAHAHA


----------



## Becca (Sep 16, 2008)

*ilovetoeatchocolate wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've done my first bit of my DT homework and I just wish I could feel better - i felt sick all day today its not fair why do i have to be ill - The antibiotics haven't worked and I've only got one day left on them. I don't mind having a sore throat I can deal with that but feeling sick all day is just horrid.
> ...



Thanks Shannon 

I have finished my antibiotics and Ohlook i'm still not better :shock:GRR And I still feel ill 

I will have to get mum to buy a scrapbook thing and I'll make one for Nibbles.

Thank you


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

This video gives me goosebumps its so good I love yodeling!

The end is amazing

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hdlnugbWjKA]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hdlnugbWjKA[/ame]


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2008)

I was just sewing this dress, the instructions are really really awfully vague. It told me to place the two back pieces (right sides together) onto each other, tack the centre seam (which I did). Then it wanted me to sew from the knotch mark to 'lower edge'. I couldn't work out what it meant at all. It said I had to lave the 'slit' open. I took 'slit' as meaning the dres had a slit in the back of it, so I sewed it as I thought it should be, sewed from my knotch to the top of the skirt leaving a large open gap at the end. I did this, and the slit on the bottom was HUGE! Like up to my bum! So I resewed it and left a smaller slit at the bottom, because I had sewed all over the place it was really messy.

Then I realised if I had just read the instructions on a little bit, it actually wanted me to sew from my knotch to the lower edge, but keep the top part open for a zip.

So now I have to unpick an already damaged piece of fabric and try to get it to work.

Why can't instructions EVER be simple? Why can't they just say 'sew this here because you are going to put a zip here OK?'

ARGH!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Why can't they just say 'sew this here because you are going to put a zip here OK?'
> 
> ARGH!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


LOL - I think you should be an instruction writer Fran :laugh:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 19, 2008)

Hm.. pink higliter.

I should put the memory card back .

who the hell is that?

WIll old movies jyts be distroyed?!

Thats all thats on my head

Oh and the bunnies just jumped around in their hutch.


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2008)

This is what is on my mind:

Damm I wish I was better

OMG Camp rrock is amazing 

Joe Jonas is so fit and has a nice bum 

WEEKEND WOOP

Dammit homework 

Going to see the bunnies on sunday woop woop


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

This is todays TODO list:

1. GET BETTERR 

2. History Homework
English Homework
Science Revision

3. Clean out Litter Trays

4. Take lots of pictures of the bunnies

Think thats it.....so far LOL


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 20, 2008)

All thats on my mind...

I need to clean out the ferrets
I need to go put Todd out on the garden
I need to scoop the cat litter trays
I need to groom and clean out Casper
I need to clean out Basil
I need to get the ferrets out on the garden for a while
YAY! GOING TO A GAME/FALCONRY FAIRE THIS AFTERNOON!:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not allowed to do ANYTHING today! I'm still on strict bed/sofa rest  Not that I feel up to doing anything if I was allowed... 

Steve is going to collect me a new alarm clock that I've reserved online with Argos. My current one suffers from radio interference and makes really annoying noises all night long. We even heard the police radio through it once when a police car went past! :shock: 

There's nothing on TV to watch today.... 

Steve's putting the bunnies in the garden in a bit 

X FACTOR TONIGHT!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 20, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Joe Jonas is so fit and has a nice bum



Hmmmm.... Will have to find a picture to see for myself.....onder:

myheart


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

:faint:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahh, get well soon mouse_chalk, and I agree, most daytime telly is rubbish actually!

___

I spent way too much at the fair :shock: pretty much triple what I aimed to spend, and most of that was just random things, like I bought a little falconry hood for my keyring, WTH? but then I start thinking its cute and I should put it on my falconry bag. Then I bought a Campaign For Falconry iron-on and keyring, the iron on will be going on my falconry bag aswell, but the keyring is just another random thing. I bought some new wellington boots, I almost got some with a rabbit on the top but they didnt have my size. I bought some falconvitamins wich I needed, I also bought some "leucaspray" and "leucagel" from falconvitamins (well, it was a good deal. I saved Â£3  ) for the birds, ferrets and I put some of the gel on Caspers sore hock (yep, its back..again!) and now it looks a normal colour and it isnt as warm, so it seems to be working!. I also ordered a new jacket when we are for flying the birds in the cold weather, a new falconry glove with a faux sheep skin lining again for the colder weather, I payed to go on this ride called "the octopus"..so cool!! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3-GOl-mHqo&feature=related[/ame] (not my video), although the horrible part is when your at the top and they stop it to let people off and you get stuck pretty much upside down, without a belt or anything, you just have to hold the handle infront, it is good though, and I payed for me and my brother to go on the army jet simulator along with a friend and then I payed for the ice-creams and drinks on the way back because it was so hot.

All in all, it was too much money spent. But I am glad and had a good day  I wish we could have camped over there though. Would have been fun with some of the people off of the forum lol.


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

My neck hurts 

On my left side....


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is what I have to do when I am better:

Clean out the buns

Clean out the gerbil

Clean my room

Move my bed



I NEED TO GET BETTER BY MONDAY GRR - Mum says I'm going to school Monday whatever :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

HELP HELP HELP

MY CONTROL KEY THING ON MY LAPTOP HAS JUST COME OFF :grumpy:


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2008)

How is it that most of our lists revolve around cleaning? 

What happened to lists revolving around having fun? :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 26, 2008)

My feet kill because I just walked home from the next village on, around 2 miles, in 6 inch heels. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> My feet kill because I just walked home from the next village on, around 2 miles, in 6 inch heels.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


6 inches??!! 2 miles?!!!?!! Fran you are crazy!! I went out in 3 inch heels, I walked from car to pub, to bar to table, to car, to house and my feet are killing lol!! Also, what are these shoes??

I thought I was feeling better so Steve took me out for a belated anniversary meal and I ate a lot.... but turns out I'm not so better after all because now I am very, very sick!! :? It was nice to wear make up and heels though for the first time in over a month!!!

I want baby Snowy to be better  I feel so bad that it might have been my fault that she hurt her paw


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I thought I was feeling better so Steve took me out for a belated anniversary meal and I ate a lot.... but turns out I'm not so better after all because now I am very, very sick!! :? It was nice to wear make up and heels though for the first time in over a month!!!




I warned you. You may feel better but still take it real easy.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

I dont see what the big deal is. 

Went to the gas station to buy a powerball ticket and decided to get something to drink. The coupon on the glass case said "buy 1 get 1 free" for the Fuze fruit drinks so I figured thats what I'd get.

Reached in, noticed it said "now packaged in break free glass" - so ... I tried it. I grabbed one and dropped it on the floor. Didn't break - I picked it up, noticed the bottle was PLASTIC, grabbed my 2nd one and headed to the checkout.

I have no idea why the person in the same aisle as myself stood there all gape mouthed like I was an idiot.

Really.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> My feet kill because I just walked home from the next village on, around 2 miles, in 6 inch heels.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Lmao! Why!?  

I went on an activity day with my year today, I had to go in a canoe, surprisingly I actually enjoyed myself!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I thought I was feeling better so Steve took me out for a belated anniversary meal and I ate a lot.... but turns out I'm not so better after all because now I am very, very sick!! :? It was nice to wear make up and heels though for the first time in over a month!!!
> ...



You did warn me :embarrassed: Next time I will listen to 'mom' ... All weekend at home for me now. I was going to try and go out tomorrow night but I know better now...

I did wear earrings though! OH how I have missed earrings!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

Michaela's avatar..... :inlove: Jared *swoooooooon*


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 26, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Here is what I have to do when I am better:
> 
> Clean out the buns
> 
> ...


are you sure you aren't forgetting something? like planning you wedding, miss joe-crazy?



ok, so what's on my mind.....

I THINK I'M GETTING A LEOPARD GECKO!!!!!!!!!!! i've been wanting one since march. here's a pic of the one i might be getting-







it's a girl:biggrin2:

i'm so happy! i'll keep y'all postedinkbouce::bunnydance::yahoo::clapping::thumbuparty:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Ohh*

*LadyBug wrote: *


> ok, so what's on my mind.....
> 
> I THINK I'M GETTING A LEOPARD GECKO!!!!!!!!!!! i've been wanting one since march. here's a pic of the one i might be getting-
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*:biggrin2:*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *:biggrin2:*
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> ...


don't cha just hate being sick? i normally get just sick enough that i don't feel like doing anything but mom still has me do school


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

Jen the same happened to me last night, I felt alright so I started bouncing up and down to Camp Rock and then when I woke up this morning I felt fine but now I've been awake a bit I feel sick again.

GRRR

The only thing I'm worrying about is going to school on Monday because if I'm stil feeling sick I don't want to at school.

I need to get better becuase I don't want to go to hospital for tests.

I feel really rough - i don't think going to school will help :grumpy:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 27, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My feet kill because I just walked home from the next village on, around 2 miles, in 6 inch heels.
> ...


They are a really old pair of New Look shoes. It was a friends 18th party, and he lives in that village, so we went for a meal there. We were all drinking so I couldn't get a lift home and me and a friend both walked home. I forgot to put pumps in my bag so yeah, high heels all the way home for me!

I WANT TO TURN 18! So soon yet so far! Why do I have to be the youngest?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to work.Getting ready now.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to go to sleep its 11.57pm now.

ANd its daylight saving tomrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 35mins before I HAVe to leave and I still have not finished getting ready! I DONT WANT TO GO!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

mum is shouting at me to go to bed. I DONT WANT TO GO


PRISCA inkbouce:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> mum is shouting at me to go to bed. I DONT WANT TO GO
> 
> 
> PRISCA inkbouce:


Go to bed.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

YOu sound just like a mum! nah im joking lol.

okay if i dnt get of in 5 minutes please shout/keyboard shout at me.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

dnt bother bout that, my sis is shouting at me now. lol gtg lahve a good night or hsould i say dya? everyone!


C u tomrow. remeber 8pm central time or what ever for the most members on RO we're tying to break the reorn ask dumplinperky

HERE THE LINK FOR EVERYONE!!!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38991&forum_id=47


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

This is like the best thread everr!!!!

My dad has arranged a walk for us after lunch to try and give me some "energy"!!!

GRR


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> This is like the best thread everr!!!!
> 
> My dad has arranged a walk for us after lunch to try and give me some "energy"!!!
> 
> GRR


That sounds great!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Off to work. Pray that I don't kill anyone.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a horrible headache this morning.... I don't know what possessed me to think that I was well enough to go out for dinner, and drink several large glasses of wine... My doctor would have a fit!! :shock:

Fran, I do not envy you! And flats are the best invention ever, because they fit in your bag so well on a night out! I always take them with me when I wear heels lol! 

I realised that I never got back to you about the Clarks boots. Well, I can't find them ANYWHERE in Bristol to try on in my size (granted being ill hasn't given me any oppurtunity to look much lol) but I'm guessing that they wouldn't fit my chunky-girl legs.... Anyway, MY DUO BOOTS ARRIVED THIS MORNING!!!!! THEY FIT!!! I AM SO HAPPY!!! I've been wearing them round the house all morning just because I love them so much lol....

I have these ones:

 Bern- DUO Boots 

:biggrin2:

Why are vitamin tablets so HUGE? I just nearly choked on one!!


Also, it seems that every single hotel in Old Hunstanton (wherever that may be lol) is booked up for the entire weekend next week. I want to go to my nan's 80th birthday meal with my mum and dad but I'm not prepared to pay Â£300 a night for a room!!! :X

Ali, don't go to work! Come baaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

I BOOKED A ROOM!!! WOOO!! :woohoo

I'm staying here:

 The Shelbrooke Hotel Hunstanton  

Â£60 a night for a double room- possibly sea views. My mum and dad are paying Â£240 for 2 nights in a snooty-sounding hotel not near the sea. BARGAIN! My mum is so jealous!! :biggrin2:

No internet there though... Gonna be bored staying there all on my lonesome lol.... 


More random: The fiddler crabs thread is TERRIFYING me! I couldn't look at it yesterday, I nearly dropped my laptop when I saw the picture. I keep wanting to see what everyone's saying but no way can I look at it!


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I dont see what the big deal is.
> 
> Went to the gas station to buy a powerball ticket and decided to get something to drink. The coupon on the glass case said "buy 1 get 1 free" for the Fuze fruit drinks so I figured thats what I'd get.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!! Don't see what the problem is either.... Shouldn't the stuff be tested by the public-at-large? What's up with "break free glass"...? Doesn't that mean plastic by default? That's marketing for you--trying to make plastic into something else to make you want to buy it. :?They should put it on Saturday morning programing to see how many kids will think it is something new and "need to have it" to be cool.

myheart


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is like the best thread everr!!!!
> ...


And guess what !! Tomorrow we are taking Dippy for a walk on the harness!! :biggrin2:

Good job on booking the room Jen and glad you like your new boots


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm itchy. We have hay mites or chiggars or something.... we spent the morning in the barn with our vet..... Pokie had to have her teeth done again - the freak who did them before was an idiot! She was cute while she was ........ drugged LOL!


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 27, 2008)

I am sick for the 4th day in a row. The crud has gone from my chest to my head. Yesterday was serve dinner day at Project Munch and I had to wear a face mask. The kids thought I was in my Michael Jackson costume. It's the first time some of them came back for 2nds on vegy's just to see the weird woman. Is my face really green?

Yellow squash will eventually take over over the planet if left to their own devices. We have 'gifted' or 'inficted' the neighbors, our hair dresser, our veterinarian. the shelter and church members and still these plants are producing. 

I gotta' think of something strange to mail Lexie, LOL!

Pray for a friend - Diane, as she tried to escape an abusive husband in Saudi Arabia. In Saudi she has no rights, is her husband's property, cannot have assests except her personal jewelry, cannot go any where outside the home without a chaperoneand could die easily under Sheria law. Her mother is veryill in Texas and she wants to come home. Her passport has been confiscated. I worrywe wil never hear from her again.l


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Gosh Anne! I worry about anyone trying to flee there! I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers!

If you have a cold/virus/flu/communicable disease that's going around here - you'll be sick for a while - careful it could go to pneumonia.......


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Pray for a friend - Diane, as she tried to escape an abusive husband in Saudi Arabia. In Saudi she has no rights, is her husband's property, cannot have assests except her personal jewelry, cannot go any where outside the home without a chaperoneand could die easily under Sheria law. Her mother is veryill in Texas and she wants to come home. Her passport has been confiscated. I worrywe wil never hear from her again.l



I have heard of horrible things the men do to the women of the Middle-East countries. Once they are married, the men will find ways to make their new wives have accidental deaths so they are able to have the dowry promised by the father of the bride, usually some amount of money and livestock. I shudder to think of all of the cruelty done to these women who are raised just to please a man and be obedient even to their deaths.

It is truly a travesty that these women (and the governments) are not able to overcome this oppression. I will pray for your friend that she is able to come home safe and sound to see her family and to remain in the States if she chooses.

ray:

myheart


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for praying for my friend. I have friends in Qatar who married men from there and they are doing just great. There, husbands are no different than here. Theyhave happy, loving relationships, work outside the homeand are not considered poperty. Qatar ismore relaxed that way. But Saudi... my roommate from college married a Saudi man, was taken to live there and has not been heard from since she left in the country in 1979. Saudi is under Sheria law. A grown woman cannot leave the house for any reason without her husband's consent. Cannot work, go to school, marry, etc.It's frightening.


----------



## myheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure what is wrong with me of late. I can't seem to do anything before going to bed... If I read a book, I think about the story or incorporate it into my dreams. So I end up flopping around until just before the alarm goes off thinking/dreaming about the story. 

If I play card games on my computer, I think about the games I played and what I could have done differently to win the ones I lost. 

If I watch Billy videos, I have Billy dreams (which isn't necessarily a bad thing ...).

Why can't I stop thinking about stuff at night? How do I get this stuff out of my head? :?

myheart


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 29, 2008)

House bunny is a funny as movie!




 YAY school holidays!


----------

